# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή zebra finches

## spyros_lamia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...Έχω ενα ζευγαρι ζεμπράκια εδω και 1,5 μήνα και όπως μου είπε ο φίλος μου που μου τα έδωσε έχουν γεννηθεί Μάιο...Σήμερα το πρωι βρήκα στο πάτο του κλουβιού ενα μικρό αυγουλάκι...η θυληκιά έκατσε για λίγο πάνω του κ μετά το άφησε...να σημειώσω εδω οτι εδω και 2 ημέρες έβλεπα διπλωμένο το χαρτί που έχω στο πάτο του κλουβιού και κομμένα κάποια μικρά φύλα τοποθετημένα σε μια γωνία..σε συνδιασμό λοιπόν με το αυγό που βρήκα το πρωί θεώρησα οτι προσπαθούσαν να φτιάξουν φωλιά και τους πήρα μια εξωτερικού τύπου συν νήμα...απο την ώρα όμως που τη τοποθέτησα δεν την έχουν πλησιασεί σχεδόν καθόλου,ενω το νήμα το παίρνουν και το τοποθετούν στις γωνίες του κλουβιού...(παραθέτω και σχετικές φώτο)

Η ερώτησή μου είναι...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ????Γιατί δεν φτιάχνουν φωλιά?το αυγό το αφήνω ή το πετάω????
SOS γιατι πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι και δεν γνωρίζω πολλά...

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σίγουρα γεννημένα το Μάιο είναι; παραείναι μικρό για να έχει κάνει αυγό.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν είναι γεννημένα Μάιο είναι όντως πάρα πολύ μικρά για να έχουν κάνει αυγό. Τα θηλυκά κάνουν το πρώτο τους αυγό περίπου έξι μηνών. Αν όμως είναι όντως γεννημένα τότε, που σημαίνει ότι είναι περίπου 4 μηνών, είναι πάρα πολύ μικρά για να ακολουθήσουν όλη την αναπαραγωγική διαδικασία η οποία γενικά τα καταπονεί. Τα αυγά στον πάτο ή στις ταίστρες είναι συχνό φαινόμενο με τα ζεμπράκια ακόμα και εν μέσω χειμώνα, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που έχει καλό καιρό! 

Αρχικά θα πρέπει το κλουβί να έχει σχάρα για να μην έρχονται σε επαφή με τον πάτο και τις εφημερίδες. Δεν είναι υγιεινό και τους δίνεται ένα επίπεδο έδαφος που τα ενθαρρύνει να αναπαραχθούν και αυτό δεν το θέλουμε γιατί θα κάνει αυγά συνέχεια και θα κουραστεί πάρα πολύ σωματικά. Από εκεί και πέρα, ίσως η φωλιά να μην τους αρέσει, ίσως να μην την έχουν συνηθίσει ακόμα ή πολύ απλά εφόσον έχουν θεωρήσει ήδη φωλιά τον πάτο, την χτίζουν εκεί. 

Ιδανικά θα πρέπει να είναι από 9 μηνών και πάνω για να ζευγαρώσουν επιτυχώς όπου τότε τους βάζεις φωλίτσα και υλικό και τα αφήνεις να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. 

Τώρα για το αυγό, αν τα αφήσεις να αναπαραχθούν και χτίσουν τη φωλιά κανονικά στο κουτί, μπορείς πολύ προσεκτικά να το μεταφέρεις μέσα. Εγώ όταν δεν θέλω να μου γεννήσουν και τα κάνουν από δω και από κει, τους τα παίρνω.

----------


## spyros_lamia

Παιδιά κατ'αρχάς ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές...τελικά είναι αρχές Απριλίου δικό μου λαθος,αλλα και πάλι είναι κάτω απο 6 μηνών....
Πρώτο πράγμα αλλάζω κλουβί και παίρνω με σχάρα απο κάτω για να μη τα διευκολίνω πολύ στην αναπαραγωγή και μου ψοφήσει η θηλυκια..
Τώρα επειδή δεν πλησίαζαν στη κλειστού τύπου φωλιά,ξαναπήγα στο πετ σοπ και μου έδωσαν αυτή που βλέπετε παρακάτω αλλα δε μου φαίνεται και πολυ σοι...το θέμα είναι οτι σαυτή,την ανοιχτή μπήκαν αμέσως μέσα,βγήκαν,ξαναμπήκαν και πάει λέγοντας...στην κλειστού έβαλα πήρα το νήμα που είχαν στο πάτο,το έβαλα μεσα μπάς και,αλλά δεν...
Τι να κάνω τώρα?να αφήσώ και τις 2 και όποια τους αρέσεί?να αφήσω μόνο τη κλειστού που είναι καλύτερη ή να τις βγάλω τελείως??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτές είναι ανοιχτού τύπου για καναρίνια, προσωπικά δεν τις έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε ζεμπράκια γιατί συνήθως προτιμούν τις κλειστές. Πιστεύω ότι σε αυτή ακόμα και να χτίσουν φωλιά, αν βρίσκονται σε χώρο με κίνηση θα φοβούνται πολύ εύκολα και ίσως έχεις θέματα να μην ταίζουν τους νεοσσούς κλπ. Είναι καλοί γονείς τα ζεμπράκια αλλά βασική προυπόθεση να έχουν ηρεμία και ησυχία, δεν θέλουν πολύ ενόχληση στην όλη διαδικασία. 

Από εκεί και πέρα 6 μηνών είναι λίγο μικρά ακόμα για αναπαραγωγή, εγώ τα βάζω από 9 μηνών και πάνω. Δηλαδή αν γεννηθούν την μία άνοιξη, θα τα βάλω την επόμενη που έχουν σχεδόν κλείσει χρόνο. Είναι μία επιλογή που μόνος σου πρέπει να αποφασίσεις. Δεν νομίζω πως σε βιάζει κάτι στο να κάνουν αυγά και μωρά οπότε θα μπορούσες απλά να περιμένεις την επόμενη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.

----------


## spyros_lamia

> Αυτές είναι ανοιχτού τύπου για καναρίνια, προσωπικά δεν τις έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε ζεμπράκια γιατί συνήθως προτιμούν τις κλειστές. Πιστεύω ότι σε αυτή ακόμα και να χτίσουν φωλιά, αν βρίσκονται σε χώρο με κίνηση θα φοβούνται πολύ εύκολα και ίσως έχεις θέματα να μην ταίζουν τους νεοσσούς κλπ. Είναι καλοί γονείς τα ζεμπράκια αλλά βασική προυπόθεση να έχουν ηρεμία και ησυχία, δεν θέλουν πολύ ενόχληση στην όλη διαδικασία. 
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα 6 μηνών είναι λίγο μικρά ακόμα για αναπαραγωγή, εγώ τα βάζω από 9 μηνών και πάνω. Δηλαδή αν γεννηθούν την μία άνοιξη, θα τα βάλω την επόμενη που έχουν σχεδόν κλείσει χρόνο. Είναι μία επιλογή που μόνος σου πρέπει να αποφασίσεις. Δεν νομίζω πως σε βιάζει κάτι στο να κάνουν αυγά και μωρά οπότε θα μπορούσες απλά να περιμένεις την επόμενη αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.




Έχεις δίκιο....Σαφώς και δε βιάζομαι για μωράκια γιατί πάνω απ'όλα δε θέλω να δημιουργήσω πρόβλημα υγείας στη μαμά....

Άν πετάξω το αυγό,αφαιρέσω και τις 2 φωλιές και ξαναβάλω μόνο τη κλειστού τύπου την άνοιξη,πιστεύεις θα έχουν πρόβλημα?

Θέλω να πω απ'όσο ξέρω η φωλιά στα πουλιά χρειάζεται μόνο για αναπαραγωγή κ οχι για ύπνο,έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα, μην αγχώνεσαι! Και πάλι μπορεί να σου κάνουν αυγό στον πάτο ή σε ταίστρα, τα ζεμπράκια είναι πολύ επιρρεπή σε αυτό, αλλά δεν υπάρχει θέμα. Δεν χρειάζονται τη φωλίτσα για ύπνο, μόνο για αναπαραγωγή πολύ σωστά το είπες!  :Happy:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Καλημέρα παιδιά..
Προχθές το βράδυ ξέχασα το καλαθάκι και το νήμα μέσα στο κουτί και χθές το πρωι που ξύπνησα ο μάγκας είχε αναλάβει να χτίσει το σπιτικό τους!!! ::  ::  ::  :: 
Μιλάμε ξύπνησα 09:00 και τον είδα που έτρεχε σα παλαβός πάνω κάτω να φτιάξει τη φωλιά....μέχρι τις 14:00 την είχε τελειώσει...έπαθα πλάκα...
Η ουσία είναι οτι λυπήθηκα να τους τη πάρω και την άφησα...χθές βράδυ εκεί κοιμήθηκαν και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας μπαινόβγαιναν αλλα μεχρι εκεί....δεν είχαμε σεξάκι ::  ::  :: 
Τώρα λέω να τους την αφήσω και βλέπουμε....αλλο αυγό πάντως δεν είχαμε οπότε μάλλον πρόκειται για τυχαίο γεγονός...

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυγό θα υπάρξει σίγουρα, μην γελιέσαι ότι τη θέλουν μόνο για ύπνο! Είναι ύπουλα μικρά τα ζεμπράκια!  ::

----------


## spyros_lamia

χαχαχαχαχχαχαχα!!!λες ε?πριν κανα 2ωρο τους εβαλα κι αλλο νήμα μπας και χρειαστούν λίγο ακόμα....
Αυτο που παρατήρησα σήμερα ειναι οτι πετάνε κατα διαστήματα με γρήγορα φτερουγίσματα και η θηλυκιά αποφεύγει να κατσει στη φωλια και καθεται σε μια πατήθρα κολλητα στα κάγκελα...λες να τη κυνηγάει να τη στριμώξει ο αλήτης???? ::  ::  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όταν προσπαθεί να τη στριμώξει θα κελαηδάει και θα χοροπηδάει από κλαδί σε κλαδί ακολουθώντας τη και όταν την πετύχει στο ίδιο θα στηθεί δίπλα της και θα κουνάει πολύ γρήγορα την ουρά του πάνω κάτω! Αυτό είναι το κλασσικό κάλεσμα για ζευγάρωμα στα ζεμπράκια και έχει πολύ πλάκα να το βλέπεις! Αν το αποδεχτεί η δεσποινίς θα βατευτούν αλλιώς θα τον αγνοήσει  :Mad0045:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Σ ευχαριστω που μου τα λες ολα αυτά γιατί μαθαίνω...παρατηρώ αρκετά τα ζεμπράκια μου αλλα είναι σημαντικό να ξέρει κάποιος και να σε ενημερώνει...

Λοιπόν....σήμερα το απόγευμα βρήκα ενα αυγουλάκι μέσα στη φωλίτσα...(το άλλο το πέταξα)...

Η θυληκιά βέβαια δεν κάθεται να το κλωσήσει,αλλα γυρνάει απο δω κι απο κει....μπαίνει καμια φορά μέσα αλλα ξαναβγαίνει σχεδόν αμέσως...

Λεω να το αφήσω το αυγουλάκι κ να περιμένω να δω τι θα κάνουν...

Εχει κάποιο χρονικό όριο ας πούμε που πρέπει να αποφασίσει να κλωσήσει πριν χαλάσει το αυγό?

Θελω να πω μπορεί να αρχίσει να κλωσάει και αυριο ή μεθαύριο?

sorry αν ειναι γελοίες οι ερωτήσεις μου αλλα δεν έχω ιδέα απο αυτά!! :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ωπ συγνώμη που άργησα να το δω! Όταν είναι κανονική γέννα (μετά από επιτυχημένο ζευγάρωμα δηλαδή), θα κάνει 1 αυγό τη μέρα και θα ξεκινήσει να κλωσσάει μεταξύ 2-3 αυγού. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις κλωσσάνε και από το 1ο αλλά συνήθως αρχίζουν λίγο αργότερα! Θα κλωσσάνε και τα δύο πουλάκια εναλλάξ και κάποιες φορές και μαζί!

Καμία ερώτηση δεν είναι γελοία, έτσι μαθαίνουμε. Ούτε εγώ τα ήξερα αυτά, από εδώ τα έμαθα!  :Happy:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Λοιπόν Κωνσταντίνα τη Δευτέρα μου γεννησε αλλο ενα αυγουλάκι κ σημερα αλλο ένα..το ολον 4!!!οπως ειπα το πρωτο το πέταξα (κακώς όπως αποδεικνύεται αφου συνέχισε να γεννάει) και δυστυχώς σήμερα το ένα απο τα 3 που έμειναν το εριξαν απ'τη φωλια κ εσπασε....Υπόλοιπο 2...ηδη παρατήρησα σήμερα που ειχα ρεπο οτι η μπουμπού κλωσούσε και οταν εβγαινε απ τη φωλια,εμπαινε ο μαγκας...καποιες φορες δε καθοντουσαν και οι 2 μαζι...αναμένω να δω τι θα προκυψει....
Σ ευχαριστω και παλι που βοηθας με την αγνοια μου...!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επειδή είναι ανοιχτού τύπου η φωλιά που χρησιμοποιείς, μπορεί να έπεσε από ατύχημα. Αν τρομάξουν από κάτι ενώ κλωσσάνε και πεταχτούν έξω, είναι πιθανόν να παρασύρουν κάποιο αυγουλάκι μαζί τους άθελα τους. Όσο μπορείς να είναι ήσυχο το περιβάλλον, χωρίς μετακινήσεις για να μειωθεί η πιθανότητα να ξαφνιαστούν από κάτι.
Όντως συχνά κλωσσάνε και οι δύο μαζί! Πρόπερσυ σε ένα από τα ζευγάρια μου, η μαμά κλωσσούσε τα αυγά και επειδή ο αρσενικός δεν χωρούσε δίπλα της, είχε κάτσει από πάνω της! Κλωσσάει ο μπαμπάς τη μαμά και η μαμά τα αυγά! Πολύ γέλιο! 

Κανένα πρόβλημα Σπύρο, η χαρά είναι όλη δική μου! Τα λατρεύω τα ζεμπράκια και την αναπαραγωγή τους! Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα και έξυπνα πτηνά σε ότι αφορά τα μωράκια τους!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Καλησπέρα Κωνσταντίνα....Χθες το απόγευμα βρήκα και 3ο αυγουλάκι μεσα στη φωλιά(σύνολο γέννας 5) ΑΛΛΑ............

Δ Υ Σ Τ Υ Χ Ω Σ  σήμερα το μεσημέρι βρέθηκαν και τα 3 σπασμένα στο πάτο του κλουβιού....ΜΕΓΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ αυτή η φωλιά που πήρα τελικά,αλλα τα σκασμένα τους είχα βάλει και κλειστού τύπου και δεν πλησίασαν..τελοσπάντων..κρί  μα...στεναχωρέθηκα.... :sad:  :sad:  :sad: 

Τώρα επειδή διάβασα εδω μέσα οτι τα ζεμπράκια γεννάνε απο 3 εως 6 αυγά,λεω να τους αφήσω 1-2 μέρες ακόμα τη φωλιά μπας και γεννήσει ακόμα ένα και μετά να την αφαιρέσω...ισως όπως είπες τρόμαξαν απο κάτι,ή βγαίνοντας απ'τη φωλιά πήραν μαζί και τα αυγουλάκι..η βεράντα που τα έχω είναι 90 τ.μ,στον 5ο όροφο και εντάξει σίγουρα ακούνε απο κάτω διάφορους ήχους όπως κανένα αυτοκίνητο που περνάει ξερω γω,αλλά εκτός απο την αλλαγή χαρτιού που κάνω κάθε μέρα και τη παροχή τροφών και μπανιέρας,δεν τα ενοχλούμε...απο μακριά τα κοιτάμε...και το βράδυ που τα σκεπάζω με μια μπλούζα δεν φοβούνται,ακούνητα κάθονται πλέον...τελοσπάντων...

υ.γ Γέλασα πολυ μ'αυτό που έγραψες οτι ο αρσενικός κλωσσούσε τη μαμά και η μαμά τα αυγά!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κρίμα, αλλά ναι λογικά η φωλιά ευθύνεται, δεν τις συνηθίζουν τις ανοιχτού τύπου, φοβούνται εύκολα. Δεν πειράζει, από τα λάθη μαθαίνουμε. Αν φοβούνται τόσο την τετράγωνη πλαστική θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις και ψάθινες
, δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο επειδή δεν μπορείς να έχεις εύκολη πρόσβαση αλλά ίσως είναι και καλό γιατί θα σε βγάζει από τον πειρασμό να κοιτάξεις  ::  

Προς το παρόν άσε αυτή μέχρι να σταματήσει τα καθημερινά αυγά και μετά αφαίρεσε την.

----------


## spyros_lamia

Τελικά τα πουλάκια μου αποδείχθηκαν καρπερά!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  αχαχα!!!!!

Σήμερα το πρωί βρήκα 2 μικροσκοπικά πλασματάκια μέσα στη φωλιά!!!!! και αναμένα τα άλλα 2 αυγουλάκια!!!

 :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Καλησπέρα σε ολο το forum!!!!

Σήμερα το πρωί και μετά απο ακριβώς 14 ημέρες,τα ζεμπράκια μου απο 2 έγιναν 4!!!!!

2 μικροσκοπικά πλασματάκια βρέθηκαν μέσα στη φωλιά και περιμενουμε να δούμε και τα άλλα 2 αυγά που υπάρχουν!!!!

 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011: 

Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή σχετικά με τα νεογέννητα είναι παραπάνω απο χρήσιμη καθώς είναι η πρώτη μας φορά που γεννάμε!!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  χαχχα!!!!

 :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## jk21

Nα τα χαιρεσαι και συ και οι γονεις τους !!! συγχωνευσα το αρχικο θεμα που ειχες ανοιξει με το παρον (αφορουν και τα δυο την ιδια αναπαραγωγη ) και αλλαξα τον αρχικο τιτλο

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια!!!!! Μπράβο Σπύρο, πολύ χάρηκα! Με το καλό στο κλαρί!! 

Τώρα απλά θα φροντίζεις να έχουν καθημερινά αυγουλάκι βραστό για όλη τη διάρκεια της ημέρας για να ταίζουν οι γονείς. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό, δεν κάνει να ταίσουν μόνο σπόρους. 

Μπορείς μία φορά τη μέρα (όχι παραπάνω γιατί στρεσσάρονται), προτείνω κάθε απόγευμα να κοιτάς τη φωλίτσα για να δεις αν είναι ταισμένα και όλα καλά. Φαίνεται από ένα μπαλάκι κάτω από το κεφαλάκι (στο λαιμό τους) που ονομάζεται πρόλοβος. Όταν είναι ταισμένα είναι κίτρινο. Αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία μπορεί τις πρώτες μέρες να μη το διακρίνεις, αλλά θα το δεις κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα! Μπορείς να βλέπεις και μία εκτιμώμενη ανάπτυξη από εδώ Zebra Finches: Η ανάπτυξη των νεοσσών

 Από την 3-4 μέρα και μετά αν ακούσεις προσεκτικά μπορείς να τα ακούσεις να κάνουν ένα χαμηλόφωνο χχχχχ όταν ζητάνε τροφούλα. Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα τέλεια! Το βασικό είναι να μην τα ενοχλείς πολύ και να έχουν πάντοτε αυγουλάκι. Τα υπόλοιπα θα τα κάνουν οι γονείς, έχουν απίστευτο ένστικτο!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές αλλά και για τις συμβουλές..

Κωνσταντίνα αυγουλάκι υπήρχε σήμερα ολη τη μέρα στο κλουβί και θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει και μάλιστα το μεσημεράκι είχα τη τύχη να δω τη θηλυκιά να βάζει τροφή στα στοματάκια τους....

Είναι πραγματικά ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ!!!!

----------


## ndlns

Να σου ζήσουν! Έχουν πολύ γέλιο οι χνουδομπαλίτσες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## spyros_lamia

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ..πραγματικά  χνουδομπαλίτσες είναι!!!!

Σήμερα πρωί πρωί είχαμε την άφιξη και του 4ου νεοσού και τελευταίου της παρέας!!!!  ::  ::  ::  :: 

Προς το παρόν ολά πάνε καλά φτου φτου..εχω δεί αρκετές φορές αυτές τις 3 ημέρες τους γονείς και ειδικά τη θηλυκιά να τα ταίζει....!!!

Σήμερα μάλιστα είχαμε και το εξής περιστατικό:σε κάποια φάση είδα τους γονείς να τσιμπάνε τα βαμβακάκια που έχει μέσα η φωλιά και να τα αλλάζουν θέση...σκέφτηκα οτι 

ίσως ήθελαν κι άλλο βαμβάκι και πήρα λίγα μικρά κομμάτια και τα κράταγα στα κάγκελα....

Ε μόλις τα βλέπαν,ερχόντουσαν ρε παιδιά και τα πέρνανε απο το χέρι μου... :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  αυτό μπορώ να το χαρακτηρίσω σαν τη πρώτη μορφή επικοινωνίας μας!!!! :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλα θα πάνε τέλεια!! Από ότι φαίνεται σε εμπιστεύονται αρκετά αφού έρχονται και παίρνουν από το χέρι σου το βαμβάκι. Πραγματικά έχω χαρεί πολύ με την εξέλιξη, είναι πολύ ωραίο συναίσθημα να βλέπεις να μεγαλώνουν τα μικρά τους!

----------


## spyros_lamia

4η μέρα σήμερα και ολα βαίνουν καλώς!! :Happy0062: 

Το μεσημέρι που γύρισα απ'τη δουλειά ο αρσενικός μόλις με είδε να πλησιάζω στο κλουβί,βούτηξε πάλι ενα κομμάτι βαμβάκι απο τη φωλιά,το έφερε στα κάγκελα,το ξαναέβαλε στη φωλιά πάλι και μετά άρχισε να κορνάρει!!!!μήνυμα ελήφθη σκέφτηκα και το έφερα λίγα κομματάκια βαμβάκι πάλι τα οποία ξαναπήρε απο το χέρι μου!!!χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!

Σε κάποια φάση είδα και τις χνουδοτές μπαλίτσες να ταίζονται....!!! Όντως ειναι πολύ ωραίαο συναίσθημα!!!ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΟ!!!!

Το πρωί μου είπε η μάνα μου οτι την ώρα που έπλενε τη βεράντα και είχε γεμίσει νερό παντου,κορνάρανε και οι 2 και όταν τους έβαλε τη μπανιερίτσα πέσανε με τα μούτρα μέσα εναλλάξ.... :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα που έχουν τα μικρά, μην τους βάζετε μπανιερίτσα καλύτερα. Γιατί κάθονται στη φωλιά βρεγμένα και θα υπάρξει υγρασία. Ξέχασα να στο πω αυτό!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Mμμμ...δίκιο έχεις..να σου πω την αλήθεια μου πέρασε απ'το μυαλό...οπότε η λατρεμενη συνήθεια του μπάνιου αναβάλετε για λιγες μέρες...

6η μέρα σήμερα και δόξα το Θεό ολα βαίνουν καλώς....εχουν μεγαλώσει οι χνουδομπαλίτσες μου....

Απο χθές άρχισαν να ακούγονται και μικρές κραυγούλες!!!! :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006:  :Innocent0006: 

Παρατήρησα και αυτό που μου είπες Κωνσταντίνα σχετικά με το μπαλάκι κάτω από το κεφαλάκι τους που είναι κίτρινο...πολύ καλοί γονείς ως τώρα γιατί τα ταίζουν 

συνέχεια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τέλεια!! Σε 2-3 μέρες θα αρχίσουν να ανοίγουν ματάκια τα μεγαλύτερα!! Σε περιμένουν μεγάλες χαρές!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Τέλος πρώτης εβδομάδας σήμερα και όλα καλά...το τάισμα γίνεται κανονικότατα,τα μικρούλια μεγαλώνουν συνεχώς και ολα καλά...

Σήμερα ήμουν ολη μέρα σπίτι και παρατήρησα το εξής....ανα τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα οι γονείς αφήναν τα μικρά μόνα στη φωλιά για κανά 5λεπτο-10λεπτο και κατέβαιναν 

κάτω,έτρωγαν,σουλατσάριζαν κτλπ....αυτό γινόταν ολο το πρωι...ο καιρός ήταν αρκετά ζεστός σήμερα αλλά ειναι νορμάλ αυτό?να τα αφήνουν μόνα εστω και για αυτά τα 

μικρά διαστήματα?

----------


## jk21

ναι ! μπορει και να κοιμηθουν εκτος φωλιας  (αν ηταν καλοκαιρι θα το κανανε ) αν και πιστευω οτι καποιος απ τους δυο αν οχι και οι δυο  , το βραδυ θα επιστρεψουν   . Απο τη στιγμη που τα μικρα μετα την πρωτη εβδομαδα  , δεν ειναι εντελως γυμνα και βγαινει σιγα σιγα το πτερωμα , εχουν δυνατοτητα να συγκρατουν τη θερμοτητα και μονα τους  , ειδικα οταν δεν εχει κρυο καιρο .Μην ανησυχεις και μην κανεις καποια κινηση αφαιρεσης των μικρων για ταισμα και προστασια απο το κρυο (για αυτο κυριως σου γραφω , πριν σου απαντησουν ατομα πιο εμπειρα απο μενα στα ζεμπρακια ... εγω ειχα σχεδον πριν 20 χρονια )

----------


## spyros_lamia

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη και σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...εννοείται οτι δεν εκανα απολύτως καμία κίνηση στα μικρά...είναι ουτως ή άλλως προστατευμένα απο αέρα στο σημείο που εχω το κλουβί..

Τώρα οταν άρχισε να σουρουπώνει ανέβηκαν στη φωλιά και άραξαν και οι δυο γονείς...οπότε ολα καλά...ξέρουν καλύτερα  αυτοι απο εμας!! :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:  :Happy0062:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Τέλος 9ης ημέρας...σήμερα πλέον έχουν ανοίξει τα μάτια τους ολα τα μικρά....

Είχαμε και τη πρώτη τούμπα μας.... ::  ::  :: 

Ο ένας εκ των 2 πρώτων που γεννήθηκαν,μάλλον ήθελε πρωι πρωι να ρίξει μια ματιά εκτός φωλιάς με αποτέλεσμα να προσγειωθεί (με τα πόδια ευτυχώς) στο πάτο του κλουβιού!!!!!!

Η επιστροφή του στη φωλιά απο τη μάνα μου που ήταν μπροστά στο σκηνικό,συνοδεύτικε απο μερικά τσιμπήματα και γρατσουνιές απο τον μπαμπά του!!!! ::  ::  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ουαου! Έχει πολύ καλό ένστικτο ο αρσενικός, με εντυπωσιάζει! Εγώ έβαζα χώρισμα οπότε δεν ξέρω τι αντίδραση θα είχαν αν μπορούσαν να έχουν πρόσβαση στο χέρι μου, αλλά αμφιβάλλω ότι θα ήταν τόσο υπερπροστατευτικοί! 

Πόσα είναι τα μωράκια Σπύρο; Τέσσερα; Επίσης έχουν αρχίσει λογικά να βγάζουν πουπουλάκια, τι χρώμα βγαίνουν;  :Jumping0045:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Ναι ναι ο μπαμπάς εκανε επίθεση!!χαχαχαχαχαχα!!!οσο μπόι του λείπει απ'οτι φαίνεται τοσο θάρρος έχει!!!

Σήμερα το πρωί επειδή η φωλιά είχε γεμίσει γύρω γύρω κουτσουλίτσες,αφαίρεσα μερικά βρώμικα βαμβάκια και του έδωσα αλλά να βάλει...οταν πλησίασα το χέρι μου στη φωλιά 

δε με τσίμπησε αλλά ήταν μέσα και παρακολουθούσε τι έκανα..μετά του έφερνα κομματάκια βαμβάκι καθαρό και τα έπαιρνε πάλι απ'το χέρι μου!!! :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045:  :Happy0045: 

Τα μωρά είναι 4...ο ένας που έφαγε τη τούμπα δείχνει να βγαίνει μπέζ και στις φτερούγες διακρίνω πορτοκαλί σημαδάκια στο τελείωμα...τα άλλα είναι μαύρα αλλά και σ αυτά 

διακρίνω πορτοκαλί σημαδάκια στο τελείωμα στις φτερούγες....θα δούμε....θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Τα μωράκια μας...οτι φαίνεται δηλαδή...

----------


## spyros_lamia

Και ο μικρός μας ακροβάτης....Κυριακή πρωί είναι,κοιτάει που θα πάει βόλτα!!!!! :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## CaptainChoco

Πωπωπωπωπω, πόσο τα αγαπώ!!! Είμαι ενθουσιασμένη, η καλύτερη περίοδος! Ο ακροβάτης μπορεί να είναι και ακροβάτισσα, αλλά θα δούμε όταν βγάλει λίγα πουπουλάκια ακόμα!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Λές να να θηλυκό Κωνσταντίνα??Το συμπέρανες απο κάπου?Ρωτάω για να μαθαίνω!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν βλέπω καλά στη φωτογραφία φαίνεται τα φτεράκια του να βγαίνουν κανελί και το ραμφάκι του να είναι ελαφρώς πιο ανοιχτόχρωμο από τα άλλα. Αυτό είναι χρωματική μετάλλαξη και λέγεται fawn. Οι τρόποι που κληρονομείται η κάθε μετάλλαξη είναι διαφορετική ανάλογα το είδος αυτής. Η συγκεκριμένη είναι φυλοσύνδετη. 

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν ένα θηλυκό έχει τη μετάλλαξη, φαίνεται στο φτέρωμα του, ενώ αν την έχει ένα αρσενικό μπορεί να την "κρύβει" (να μην φαίνεται δηλαδή στο χρώμα του αλλά να υπάρχει στα γονίδια του). Για να βγει αρσενικό μωρό με αυτό το χρώμα πρέπει να την έχουν και οι δύο γονείς, ενώ για να βγει θηλυκό μωρό καφέ την έχει μόνο ο μπαμπάς του.
 Από ότι έχω δει στις φωτογραφίες των γονιών, η μαμά είναι γκριζωπή άρα δεν έχει αυτή τη μετάλλαξη. Οπότε ο μόνος υποψήφιος να το πέρασε στα παιδιά, είναι ο μπαμπάς! Άρα το μικρούλι είναι κοριτσάκι, αφού για να ήταν αγοράκι θα έπρεπε να την έχουν και οι δύο γονείς. Θα δούμε όμως καλύτερα όταν μεγαλώσει λίγο ακόμα αν είναι όντως κανελί! 

Δεν ξέρω πόσο καλά στα εξήγησα, είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα οι μεταλλάξεις τους αλλά είναι ωραίο να τις γνωρίζεις και να τις αναγνωρίζεις στα δικά σου πουλάκια!  :Big Grin:  

Μπορείς να δεις και αυτό το άρθρο:Τρόποι κληρονόμησης μεταλλάξεων στα Zebra Finches

----------


## spyros_lamia

Κωνσταντίνα πραγματικά σ ευχαριστώ πολυ για ολες αυτες τις πληροφορίες...διαβασα και το αρθρο και οντως ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα αλλα τελικά τα καταλαβα!! :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 

Υπομονή λίγες μέρες και θα δούμε...

Σήμερα πρωι πρωι ειχαμε περιπετειες...τα ξεσκεπαζω και βλεπω το μικροτερο πεσμενο κατω,με το κεφαλι γερμενο δεξια...παει λεω...κοκαλωσα... :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad: το περνω στα χερια μου,το 

κραταω λιγο και σιγα σιγα αρχισε να κουνιεται...τωρα ή επεσε κατα τη διαρκεια της νυχτας ή λιγο πριν τα ξεσκεπασω,το παρεσυραν οι γονεις βγαινοντας απ'τη φωλιά...δοξα 

το Θεο το προλαβα πριν μου πεθανει απ'το πρωινο κρυο...τωρα αφου εκανα τη μαλ.....α   και εβαλα ανοιχτη φωλιά,πρεπει να κανω καμια πατέντα για το βραδυ μη ξαναπέσει 

κανενα..σκεφτομαι να βάλω κατι γυρω γυρω απ τη φωλιά ωστε να είναι κατι σαν προστατευτικο κανα δυο εκατοστα...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μάλλον πέφτουν από τη φωλιά όσο μεγαλώνουν και κινούνται περισσότερο. Είναι και πολλά και δεν χωράνε. Αν έβαζες μερικές πατήθρες γύρω γύρω; Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο μπορεί να δουλέψει αυτό βέβαια  ::

----------


## spyros_lamia

22η μέρα σήμερα και πλέον εδω και 3 ημέρες τα "μικρούλια" εχουν βγει απ'τη φωλιά και σουλατσάρουν...πετάνε στις πατηθρες,μπαινοβγαίνουνστ   φωλιά,χαμος!!!

αυτό που με παραξένεψε λίγο χθές είναι οτι κατα τη διάρκεια της ημέρας,ανα μικρά διαστήματα κοιμούνται στο πάτο του κλουβιού και γέρνουν το κεφάλι προς το πλάι,προς τα 

πίσω δλδ που είναι οι φτερούγα.. το βράδυ που μπίνουν για ύπνο στη φωλιά δε το κάνουν...

ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?

----------


## spyros_lamia

22η μέρα σήμερα και πλέον εδω και 3 ημέρες τα "μικρούλια" εχουν βγει απ'τη φωλιά και σουλατσάρουν...πετάνε στις πατηθρες,μπαινοβγαίνουν στη φωλιά και γενικότερα 

γίνεται ενας χαμός...!!!

Αυτό που με παραξένεψε λίγο είναι οτι χθές και σήμερα κατά μικρά διαστήματα,τα μικρά κάθονται στο πάτο του κλουβιού ή σε κάποια πατήθρα,γέρνουν στο πλάι το κεφάλι 

προς τη φτερούγα και κοιμούνται για λίγο....όταν νυχτώνει και κουρνιάζουν στη φωλιά δε το κάνουν αυτό...κοιμούνται δλδ με το κεφάλι μπροστά....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αααα φωτογραφίες δεν βλέπω όμως!! Να χαρούμε και εμείς τις νέες κόρνες της οικογένειας!! 

Μην σε ανησυχεί αυτό, είναι ακόμα μωρούλια και ανα διαστήματα θα κοιμούνται και μέσα στη μέρα. Ίσως όταν κουρνιάζουν στη φωλιά να είναι πιο ζεστά γιατί είναι όλα μαζί και να μην χρειάζεται να βάλουν το κεφαλάκι τους μέσα στα πουπουλάκια!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Aυριο θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες με τα νεα μέλη της οικογένειας!!!

Να δούμε μπας και ξεχωρίσουμε και κανένα αν είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## Soulaki

Καλα, η Κωσταντινα μας, εγκυκλοπαίδεια ειναι, δεν το συζητώ.
Οσο για τα μωρά......ανυπομονώ, να δω νέες φωτό......καλα, πως μου ξέφυγε το θέμα.....δεν ξέρω.

----------


## spyros_lamia

H Kωνσταντίνα σε λίγο θα πάρει δική της εκπομπή στη τηλεόραση με θέμα τα ζεμπράκια!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## spyros_lamia

Εδώ λοιπόν είναι η οικογένεια..!!(ο μπμπάς έχει πάει για καφέ!!!!)

----------


## spyros_lamia

Αυτά τα 2 έινα τα 2 πρώτα που σκάσαν μαζί απο το αυγό!!!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Και αυτά είναι τα 2 μικρότερα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άχου μου τα!!! Μπουκίτσες!!! 

Λοιπόν! Στη δεύτερη φώτο που ανέβασες που είναι τα δύο μεγαλύτερα μωράκια, το ένα που φέρνει προς το κανελί είναι όντως κοριτσάκι όπως υποπτευόμασταν και το άλλο αρχίζει ήδη να σχηματίζει τα πορτοκαλί μαγουλάκια και το μαύρο στήθος, επομένως μάλλον πάμε για αγοράκι! 

Τα άλλα δύο που είναι πιο μικρούλια δεν έχουν κάποια μετάλλαξη που να τα κάνει απαραίτητα αγόρια ή κορίτσια και ακόμα δεν μπορώ εύκολα να διακρίνω μαγουλάκια ή στήθος, οπότε περιμένουμε!!

----------


## spyros_lamia

31η μέρα σήμερα και εκτός απο τροφή,σήμερα τα μικρά μου ξεκίνησαν να πίνουν και νεράκι!!! :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: 

Απ'οτι μπορώ να καταλάβω πρέπει να ναι 2 θηλυκά και 2 αρσενικά...

Τώρα δε ξέρω βέβαια αν πρέπει να τα βάλω σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί,να χωρίσω δλδ θηλυκά με αρσενικά γιατί κανα δυο μέρες τώρα ο μπαμπάς σε κάποιες φάσεις κυνηγάει στο 

πάτο του κλουβιού τα μικρά...δε τα τσιμπάει απλά τρέχουν γύρω γύρω στο πάτο του κλουβιού και μετά όμως τα ταίζει κανονικά...τη φωλιά βέβαια δεν την εχω βγάλει ακόμα..

----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia



----------


## spyros_lamia

Και μόλις τσάκωσα τον μπαμπά να προσπαθεί να βατέψει τη μαμά!!! ::  ::  :: 

Βρε τα ατίμα μπαμ μπάμ να κάνουν κι αλλα μωράκια!!! :Love0034:  :Love0034:  :Love0034: 

Οπότε φωλιά τέλος...αν και κρίμα γιατί το βράδυ μαζεύονταν ολα μαζί και κοιμόντουσαν μέσα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα κυνηγάει γιατί απογαλακτίστηκαν και θέλει να κάνει νέα, οπότε προσπαθεί να τα κάνει να πάρουν δρόμο!  ::  

Εγώ στο σημείο που έτρωγαν μόνα τους τα χώρισα και άφησα τους γονείς μαζί γιατί ήθελα δεύτερη γέννα και το επέτρεπε ο καιρός γιατί ήταν άνοιξη. Τώρα μπαίνει χειμώνας για τα καλά, οπότε καλά έκανες και την αφαίρεσες. Θα σου κάνουν μερικά αυγά στον πάτο λογικά, αλλά θα ηρεμήσουν. Μπορείς να τα χωρίσεις αν θέλεις ή να τα αφήσεις μαζί αν βλέπεις ότι σιγά σιγά ηρεμούν. Τα μωράκια αν τρώνε από όλα μόνα τους και σπάνε τους σπόρους κανονικά, χώρισε τα από τους γονείς γιατί θα τους βάζεις για λίγο καιρό ακόμα βραστό αυγό πιο συχνά από ότι το χρειάζονται οι γονείς. Όταν ξεχωρίσουμε στα σίγουρα φύλο για όλα τους, βλέπεις πως θα τα χωρίσεις στα κλουβιά που έχεις διαθέσιμα! 
Αν θέλεις μπορείς να πάρεις και τσαμπί κεχρί να τρώνε, που τους αρέσει πολύ!

----------


## spyros_lamia

Κωνσταντίνα εγω έλεγα προς το παρόν να τα αφήσω καμια εβδομάδα ακόμα με τους γονείς για να μαι σίγουρος οτι απογαλακτίστηκαν και ύστερα να τα χωρίσω...μέχρι την 20'η μέρα είχαν καθημερινά στη διατροφή αυγό οπότε φουλάρισαν μηχανές και τα μεγάλα για καινούργια γέννα...επίσης κεχρί εχουν σχεδόν καθημερινά....το μόνο που δεν δοκιμάζουν με τίποτα ουτε τα μικρά ούτε τα μεγάλα είναι η αυγοτροφή...πήρα συσκευασμένη πήρα και χύμα τπτ...τωρα θα δοκιμάσω κάποια συνταγή απο αυτές που εχουν τα παιδιά εδω μέσα....
Γενικά οι γονείς πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να κάνουν κάποια στιγμή κατά τη διάρκεια της ζωής τους και άλλη γέννα?θέλω να πώ για την υγεία ή τη ψυχολογία τους αν είναι υποχρεωτικό...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άφησε τα λοιπόν να είσαι σίγουρος και άνετος με την απόφαση σου εσύ που τα βλέπεις μπροστά σου τα πουλάκια και τα ζεις! Όχι δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να κάνουν κάθε χρόνο γέννα, εγώ φέτος δεν τους έβαλα φωλιά για να γεννήσουν. Έκαναν βέβαια κάποια αυγά στον πάτο, αλλά δεν επηρεάστηκε κάπως αρνητικά η ψυχολογία τους.

----------

